
White House adviser Navarro says China trade deal is 'over' - herpderperator
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-china-navarro/white-house-adviser-navarro-says-china-trade-deal-is-over-idUSKBN23U02Q
======
duxup
>He said the “turning point” came when the United States learned about the
spreading coronavirus only after a Chinese delegation had left Washington
following the signing of the Phase 1 deal on Jan. 15.

Were there no other sources of information?

Are we to believe the White House is entirely in the dark about things unless
an delegation tells them?

------
WheelsAtLarge
It's not over. We are way too coupled to have one side or the other quit. I
consider this a negotiation ploy. We'll here this for a bit and before the
election there will be a magical breakthrough that will hike the republican
chances for election wins.

It's over; until they get a better deal before the election.

